# Pics of SA 8's Sundown audio 8's in a ported box?



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Plannin on doin 2 SA 8's under the rear deck of my 88 LS. I know they need the box to be really specific size wise. Any one have pics of ported boxes?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

1.8 net tuned between 32 to 36..depends on power too..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

sa V2? you'll see a box as soon as they ship...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> 1.8 net tuned between 32 to 36..depends on power too..


For both? Im thinkin of gettin the dual 4 ohms wiring parallel to a amp. Not sure wut amp. They are 400 rms from wut i know. I've never built a ported box.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Airborne said:


> sa V2? you'll see a box as soon as they ship...


x2:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

both..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> both..


The information I was given/read was that the new V2 would only need .5-.65 cu. ft. per sub....so wouldn't throwing them in a 1.8 (power dependent of course) potentially put them in a situation with over excursion and pop them?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Airborne said:


> sa V2? you'll see a box as soon as they ship...





79 cutty said:


> The information I was given/read was that the new V2 would only need .5-.65 cu. ft. per sub....so wouldn't throwing them in a 1.8 (power dependent of course) potentially put them in a situation with over excursion and pop them?


Theres a new one comin out? I havent been following things lately...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> The information I was given/read was that the new V2 would only need .5-.65 cu. ft. per sub....so wouldn't throwing them in a 1.8 (power dependent of course) potentially put them in a situation with over excursion and pop them?


uh wo bein to specific with displacement of driver and ports it should b speced pretty close...:uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Theres a new one comin out? I havent been following things lately...





















































http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

79 cutty said:


> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406


 Damn!! Maybe i only need one...Thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Anson72 said:


> Damn!! Maybe i only need one...Thanks


Here are a few videos of what ONE of them can do in a SPL install... 

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11487


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Here are a few videos of what ONE of them can do in a SPL install...
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11487


Thats crazy! Do they have decent sound quality?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Anson72 said:


> Thats crazy! Do they have decent sound quality?


Yes they do in a daily application, they sound even better than the v1's did and they sounded good as well.

It will most depend on them being in a proper enclosure and properly installed in the vehicle.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Yes they do in a daily application, they sound even better than the v1's did and they sounded good as well.
> 
> It will most depend on them being in a proper enclosure and properly installed in the vehicle.


Thats wut Im tryin to figure out is the design if i do one under the rear deck of my car. and also which direction to point it. Ive never built a ported box.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Plannin on doin 2 SA 8's under the rear deck of my 88 LS. I know they need the box to be really specific size wise. Any one have pics of ported boxes?


I have pics I will be posting soon 4 sa8 custom ported box in my 95 fleetwood running 2600wrms @ .5 ohm without using my trunk space or my back seat area I cut my rear deck to build a sub wall behind the back seat and the box hits at least 160db


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

ghettoslick1 said:


> the box hits at least 160db


:roflmao: :rofl: :nono: :around: :loco: :no: :nosad: :twak: :thumbsdown: :facepalm:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

ghettoslick1 said:


> I have pics I will be posting soon 4 sa8 custom ported box in my 95 fleetwood running 2600wrms @ .5 ohm without using my trunk space or my back seat area I cut my rear deck to build a sub wall behind the back seat and the box hits at least 160db


If you hit 160 running only 2600 watts with 4 8's in a trunk car you are my new hero!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> If you hit 160 running only 2600 watts with 4 8's in a trunk car you are my new hero!


Cut into the rear deck no less!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> If you hit 160 running only 2600 watts with 4 8's in a trunk car you are my new hero!


:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey does anyone know how to upload photos
with cell phone my computer just died


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> If you hit 160 running only 2600 watts with 4 8's in a trunk car you are my new hero!


Go on YouTube and search sa8 there is a homie on YouTube hit 151.DB with one sa8


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

ghettoslick1 said:


> Hey does anyone know how to upload photos
> with cell phone my computer just died


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=455452&stc=1&d=1332495199


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

4 sa8


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ghettoslick1 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=455452&stc=1&d=1332495199


not a V2


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=457518&stc=1&d=1332922239


Airborne said:


> not a V2


No its a sa8 sundown audio


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ghettoslick1 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=457518&stc=1&d=1332922239
> 
> No its a sa8 sundown audio


I know, I own a few. But the OP was asking for SA8 V2, or the version two that should be shipping in the next few weeks! Sons of bitches are going to pound!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Airborne said:


> Sons of bitches are going to pound!


They do! :yes:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahma Brian said:


> They do! :yes:


no fair


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> They do! :yes:


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Anson72 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


Apparently you need to join my forum, LOL :yes:

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11487

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11451

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11404

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11535


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Apparently you need to join my forum, LOL :yes:
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406
> 
> ...


Lol my bad, I keep forgettin. I'll do it now.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

any updates on the project bro?????? trying to get ideas myself.......


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ive been busy. The car may sell also. If it does Im not gonna do the sa's for it. But I will for the next ride. We'll see if dude comes thru in the next few weeks...


----------

